
Are you sure? The dialogue that shows you don’t care - robert_postill
https://medium.com/@jmans/are-you-sure-the-dialogue-that-shows-you-don-t-care-30c4b5dd0fd7#.wz6sf02zv
======
mixedCase
There are many operations that due to their consequences implementing a proper
undo is more trouble than it's worth, so a blanket statement about
confirmation dialogs like that cannot be accurately made.

That said, there are a lot of situations where the article does have a point
and an undo button is an objectively superior choice.

